# ¿Se puede invertir siendo menor de edad?



## Rexter (6 Ene 2012)

buenas tardes, lo primero de todo presentarme. Soy un chaval de 16 años con ganas de iniciarse en la inversión. Mi capital no es muy grande, estoy dispuesto a invertir unos 900 euros. Más que por los beneficios quiero comenzar para acumular experiencias que me sirvan para cuando tenga un sueldo y pueda invertir más y mejor.
Lo primero de todo es saber si me puedo abrir una cuenta bancaria a mi nombre y operar con ella(aunque mis padres también sean titulares)
He comenzado leyendo algún libro de iniciación a la economía como "padre rico padre pobre" etc. pero me gustaria que me recomendaran más libros
Por último, que pedir es gratis, quisiera recibir alguna idea para invertir mi dinero, he estado navegando horas por el foro pero muchas de las inversiones son para capital elevado
Gracias a todos los burbujistas por vuestro trabajo ayudando a novatos como yo


----------



## rotovator (6 Ene 2012)

No tengo respuestas a lo que preguntas, pero Cuesta creer que tengas 16 años. la mayoría de chavales de 16 años son incapaces de expresar una cuestión como la que tienes tú, no saben usar el lenguaje para componer una frase simple más allá de "dame dinero" o "tengo hambre". 

Además, si veo por mi insituto un chaval con tus inquietudes, seguramente lo ingresaríamos de urgencias en el hospital pensando que se ha puesto hasta arriba de hachis y anfetas, y está delirando. Todos buscando dinero para fundirse enseguida en móviles y tonterías, y un "chalado" buscando en qué invertir su dinero para "aprender"....

¡¡A urgencias!! Sin duda.


[ Bueno, esa es mi manera de al menos darte la enhorabuena por tus intenciones]

Ah... y no lo olvides: En la bolsa, uno siempre es el último en enterarse de un rumor. Si no ves al pardillo, es que el pardillo eres tú y te van a desplumar... acuérdate


----------



## Marco_Antonio (6 Ene 2012)

Con 900 euros no vas a ninguna parte. Es mejor que los ahorres hasta que tengas más tela. Si están tus padres de titular claro que puedes operar en bolsa


----------



## Nicecnisord (6 Ene 2012)

Por ahora compra monedas de plata, hay mucha info en el foro, onzas de inversión.
Es una buena inversión, necesita poco capital, es entretenido y en el futuro te dará beneficios seguro!!

Aprovecha que eres joven y nunca te endeudes, si puedes.
Aprende a vivir con lo que puedes tener!!

Vas bien encaminado por cierto!


----------



## duval81 (6 Ene 2012)

Enhorabuena por tus inquietudes!

Con ese dinero no te metas en bolsa, te comerán las comisiones.
En todo caso, estando tus padres como representantes sí puedes. Es relativamente habitual (bueno quizás ya no tanto) que un padre le abra a su hijo una cuenta de acciones.

Personalmente lo guardaría en un plan de ahorro por si lo necesitaras en un futuro próximo para tus estudios.
Y si te apetece, pues alguna monedita de plata. Hay hilos recientes al respecto abiertos por fff


----------



## Crisis Warrior (6 Ene 2012)

Enhorabuena por tener la cosas tan claras!!! 

Antes de meterte en bolsa, y mas con esa cantidad, prueba con un simulador online durante un tiempo, ya verás lo fácil que es palmar pasta, es gratis y se aprende casi lo mismo.

Sigue así.


----------



## Rexter (6 Ene 2012)

anduve leyendo muchos hilos en esta página en la que recomiendan lo de invertir en plata y oro pero pienso que solo es una burbuja que explotará ya que cuando las cosas vayan bien la gente saldrá del valor refugio para obtener liquidez y volver a invertir ya que el oro y la plata no los considero realmente como una inverión. Se que muchos lo consideran pero yo solo lo tomo como protección en caso de hiperinflacción y como un seguro ya que siempre tiene valor, es complicado sacar mucha rentabilidad al oro salvo que tengas suerte de comprar antes de la burbuja


----------



## fff (6 Ene 2012)

Me gustaria haber tenido tus inquietudes a esas edades.

Deberias (me arriesgo a darte un consejo) hacer lo siguiente.

Divide ese dinero en 2 partes: una que no necesites a medio plazo y otra que pudieras necesitar.
La que pudieras necesitar: No la toques. Déjala en tu cuenta, o en tu bancolchon. Quieta y bien guardada
La que no necesites, adelante. Que te gusta? 
-La plata? compra alguna moneda de plata. Cual? Investiga un poco... a ver que es lo que te convence más..
-El oro? Hombre, para una moneda de oro pequeña estilo soberano, 20F llega todo el mundo. Tu veras...
-Bolsa? Aqui no puedo ayudarte...
-Otras...

Opciones hay muchas, pero no dejes que nadie tome las decisiones de tu dinero por ti...


----------



## Rexter (6 Ene 2012)

ya estuve pensando en comprar plata, aunque ya tengo unas 20 monedas de las de 2000 pesetas de plata de mi colección de monedas, pero quiero esperar a que el precio baje ya que hay muchas voces que dicen que el oro y la plata bajarán y no quiero tener que comerme las monedas.
Creo que una buena idea sería meter ese dinero en un depósito a plazo fijo durante 1 o dos meses, a se que el beneficio es de unos 2 o 3 eros, pero he leido que se paga algo menos de impuesto que con la cuenta normal y mientras seguir aprendiendo sobre este "mundillo"


----------



## Dekalogo10 (6 Ene 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> ya estuve pensando en comprar plata, aunque ya tengo unas 20 monedas de las de 2000 pesetas de plata de mi colección de monedas, pero quiero esperar a que el precio baje ya que hay muchas voces que dicen que el oro y la plata bajarán y no quiero tener que comerme las monedas.
> Creo que una buena idea sería meter ese dinero en un depósito a plazo fijo durante 1 o dos meses, a se que el beneficio es de unos 2 o 3 eros, pero he leido que se paga algo menos de impuesto que con la cuenta normal y mientras seguir aprendiendo sobre este "mundillo"



Bueno, ahí está el quid de la cuestión. Para ganar hay que arriesgar, y para arriesgar hay que creer. 

Si todos supiéramos los números de la primitiva que van a salir sería la leche. Pero como no los sabemos, es una mala inversión.

De modo que probablemente será que intentes sacar estos 2 euros de beneficios (jeje, no deja de sonar gracioso). A lo mejor hasta te dan una VISA Electron que mola mucho y te cobran 40 euros por ella dentro de un año ...


----------



## Rexter (6 Ene 2012)

no tengo pensado aceptar ninguna tarjeta de crédito, a lo sumo aceptare una de débito. Pero siempre hago mis pagos al contado o por trasferencia bancaria. Nunca uso tarjeta de crédito porque he leido, como tu dices, que en un plazo corto te clavan muchas pasta, no se si 40 eurazos pero se que te cobran mucho


----------



## serhost (7 Ene 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> no tengo pensado aceptar ninguna tarjeta de crédito, a lo sumo aceptare una de débito. Pero siempre hago mis pagos al contado o por trasferencia bancaria. Nunca uso tarjeta de crédito porque he leido, como tu dices, que en un plazo corto te clavan muchas pasta, no se si 40 eurazos pero se que te cobran mucho



Tranquilo, de crédito no te darán tarjeta a tu nombre nunca, salvo que te cambien la fecha de nacimiento.

Yo quería a los 17 quería una de débito para si necesitaba alguna noche sacar 2000 pelas (que tiempos) para un taxi, comprar algún dominio en interneto o lo que fuese y me cambiaron la fecha de nacimiento y me dieron una de crédito (sin palabras) parte culpa mía, parte de mi padre y parte del banco, de aquella no sabía la diferencia entre crédito y débito, para mi todas las tarjetas eran de crédito y funcionaban como las de débito ) Lo jodido es que teniéndola, el primer uso que le dí fue a los 18.

La de crédito normal (sin financiación) es MUY útil para algunos casos, como por ejemplo si viajas y quieres alquilar coche, para reservas de hotel, etc. NO te cobran nada siempre que pagues todo a final de mes (o al principio del siguiente).

Con 16 años vas a tener dificil operar, depende de los procedimientos de cada banco, pide a tus padres que te abran alguna cuenta joven de algún sitio que veas que tiene rentabilidad alta, pregunta por el barrio en los bancos que tienen, con eso aprenderás a negociar algo, aunque con 900 euros mucho caso no te harán, pero no te desanimes.

Mira Bolsia.com Virtual Trader donde tienes un simulador de bolsa, mira ofertas bancarias, decide que harías, intenta llevar una hoja de excel con las inversiones que harías y su resultado.

Si realmente tienes 16 años y estás preocupado por la economía e inversiones ya, puede que en 10 años seas rico o estés arruinado, espero que la primera 

Ah, que no se te ocurra comprar oro o plata, con el dinero que tienes es un riesgo demasiado alto si, hay una burbuja, creo que aún tardará algo en explotar y que explotará progresivamente, pero mi opinión es que la hay también.

De momento intenta inversiones SIN riesgo: depósitos, cuentas remuneradas, etc y lleva listado de lo que tienes, liquidaciones, etc. Se aprende bastante de este modo.


----------



## Jazztel_Bolsa (7 Ene 2012)

Con tu edad claro que puedes invertir en Bolsa. Es suficiente con que abras una cuenta en el banco, con alguno de tus padres de cotitular. Luego se procede a abrir una cuenta de valores, vinculada a la bancaria y ya está. Eso sí, va a tener que firmar un porrón de papeles.

La compra-venta de acciones tiene sus comisiones, correspondiendo algunas al banco y otras a la Bolsa. Pero, por ejemplo, como particularidad, si lo haces en el BBVA, al comprar acciones de BBVA no te cobran sus comisiones. Lo mismo en el Santander si compras acciones del Santander. Desconozco en las demás, pero supongo que ocurrirá algo parecido con los demás bancos que cotizan en Bolsa. Aunque ahora mismo, y desde hace tiempo, invertir en bancos como que... no tienen buena pinta. 

El cómo invertir el dinero dependerá de ti. Si quieres recibir o no dividendos; tipo de sectores; etc. Con 900 euros, e incluso siendo la primera vez que inviertes, no descartaría que fuese mejor repartir el dinero en 2 (tú eliges las cantidades) para comprar acciones de 2 empresas. Es verdad que tiene más comisiones al inicio, pero psicológicamente evitas 2 cosas: 1.- el jugártelo todo a 1 valor (=empresa); 2.- el querer acumular más y más acciones, al precio que sea, de un solo valor.

Yo empecé invirtiendo en Bolsa con 12 años (hoy tengo 24), allá por noviembre del 2000. Empecé unos días después de que Telefónica Móviles saliera a Bolsa, me acuerdo. Me tocó el pinchazo del boom tecnológico, el 11-S, la guerra de Afganistán y de Irak, etc... :: Y siéndote sincero, visto con perspectiva, es lo mejor que me pudo ocurrir.

En cuanto a lo que se comenta por ahí sobre la tarjeta de crédito. Esta viene muy bien para poder hacer algunas compras por Internet o para determinados servicios. No tienen por qué cobrarte cuotas anuales, puesto que serias clasificado como cliente 'Joven' (en BBVA eres 'blue'). Eso sí, tienes que ser mayor de edad. Y en cuanto a la forma de pago, aun siendo de crédito, la eliges tú. Yo tengo una tarjeta de crédito, con límite de crédito de 1 € y pago instantáneo. Así estoy muy tranquilo.

Me alegra ver a personas como tú, con ganas de invertir. Si, por lo que sea, ganas mucho dinero en poco tiempo, no te creas Dios. En cambio, si tus inversiones se hunden, no te creas que eres una m.....da. Como te digo, visto con perspectiva, es mejor una buena ostia al inicio y seguir, además ahora que eres joven, a que te la des dentro de 'x' años, supongan mayores pérdidas, y le cojas un miedo tremendo a la Bolsa para toda la vida. Depende mucho de la persona. Yo, invirtiendo en Bolsa tengo una tensión añadida, me vaya bien o me vaya mal. Si lo metiera en depósitos y cosas así, me moriría del asco (aburrimiento; no seguir actualidad; etc.)

Sin duda, si sigues la Bolsa y la actualidad económica/empresarial y 'burbuja', vas a ir aprendiendo cosas y a enterarte de cómo va el mundo, a diferencia de tus amigos.

Y otro detalle, por si acaso: que tu madurez o forma de ver las cosas (por cómo tratar el dinero, en especial, o las ganas o formas de -in-formarte) no afecte en la relación con tus amigos, aunque tú los puedas empezar a ver de otra manera o ellos a ti.


Un abrazo.

P.D.: Telefónica Móviles (=MoviStar de la época. Antes Telefónica era fijo + Internet; Terra algo parecido, era competidor de Telefónica, aunque fuera filial; y MoviStar era sólo móviles, filial también. TPI Páginas Amarillas, filial, se vendió a Yell. Hoy fijo+Internet+Móvil es MoviStar comercialmente y Telefónica corporativamente).


----------



## Rexter (7 Ene 2012)

gracias, creia que solo había pocos tipos de tarjeta de credito. Supongo que cuando sea mayor de edad buscaré la tarjeta con pago al instante y sin crédito, que no quiero entrar en endeudamientos.
Mi idea era dejar el oro y la plata para un futuro porque creo que bajará bastante.


----------



## Inversionoro (7 Ene 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> buenas tardes, lo primero de todo presentarme. Soy un chaval de 16 años con ganas de iniciarse en la inversión. Mi capital no es muy grande, estoy dispuesto a invertir unos 900 euros. Más que por los beneficios quiero comenzar para acumular experiencias que me sirvan para cuando tenga un sueldo y pueda invertir más y mejor.
> Lo primero de todo es saber si me puedo abrir una cuenta bancaria a mi nombre y operar con ella(aunque mis padres también sean titulares)
> He comenzado leyendo algún libro de iniciación a la economía como "padre rico padre pobre" etc. pero me gustaria que me recomendaran más libros
> Por último, que pedir es gratis, quisiera recibir alguna idea para invertir mi dinero, he estado navegando horas por el foro pero muchas de las inversiones son para capital elevado
> Gracias a todos los burbujistas por vuestro trabajo ayudando a novatos como yo




Yo empece con 14 años y simplemente tienen que firmar tus tuores legales las operaciones que hagas.. y en la apertura de la cuenta de valores, A la hora de hacer operaciones todo depende de la confianza con el banco... yo al final llamaba por telefono para decir que queria comprar o vender y se supone que luego tenia que pasarme a firmar las operaciones junto con uno de los padres.pero al final nunca firmabamos... Ahora con la Banca por Internet supongo que será más facil.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (7 Ene 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> buenas tardes, lo primero de todo presentarme. Soy un chaval de 16 años con ganas de iniciarse en la inversión. Mi capital no es muy grande, estoy dispuesto a invertir unos 900 euros. Más que por los beneficios quiero comenzar para acumular experiencias que me sirvan para cuando tenga un sueldo y pueda invertir más y mejor.
> Lo primero de todo es saber si me puedo abrir una cuenta bancaria a mi nombre y operar con ella(aunque mis padres también sean titulares)
> He comenzado leyendo algún libro de iniciación a la economía como "padre rico padre pobre" etc. pero me gustaria que me recomendaran más libros
> Por último, que pedir es gratis, quisiera recibir alguna idea para invertir mi dinero, he estado navegando horas por el foro pero muchas de las inversiones son para capital elevado
> Gracias a todos los burbujistas por vuestro trabajo ayudando a novatos como yo



Ya te han comentado el tema de cotitulares. Supongo que para ese capital lo más sencillo, sin complicarte mucho pueda ser empezar de "subastero", es decir busca depósitos de rentabilidad buena e ir cambiando de entidad para seguir mejorandola.

En Bolsa te crujirán a comisiones para tan poco cantidad y lo diversificarías poco.


----------



## Junior666 (7 Ene 2012)

Siempre puedes comprar monedas de plata con valor numismático (si tienes tiempo y ganas de buscar), que aunque la plata baje algo, el valor numismático lo suele mantener. Es como un pequeño seguro, como las monedas de plata que saca el banco de españa.
De oro también puedes encontrar, pero son más caras lógicamente...
No es una inversión de la ostia pero a largo plazo te puede dar dinero y con la edad que tienes creo que es una buena opción.


----------



## Rexter (7 Ene 2012)

tengo una colección de monedas que siempre trato de mejorar pero es que en internet la gente piensa que eres tonto, con precios muy superiores que el valor real de la moneda. Tratan de venderte monedas valoradas en 14€ a 20€,etc. También busqué para comprar onzas de plata en internet pero me sale más barato en una joyería de mi ciudad, Pamplona, que es 100% fiable ya que es una joyería de prestigio que no se dedica solo a la compraventa de oro. A parte es de las pocas que he visto que miran la cotización de la plata cuando vas para `ponerte precio


----------



## Siiku (7 Ene 2012)

Yo tengo 17 años y estoy en tu misma situación, así que aunque sea algo raro interesarse por estas cosas tan pronto no eres el único.
Llevo leyendo el foro desde hace como un año y hay algunas cosas que he aprendido y supongo que te serán de ayuda:

En cuanto a la bolsa, lo que te recomiendo es que no te metas con solo 900 euros. Compra o descarga libros relacionados con el tema y aprende todo lo que puedas y cuando tengas mas capital ya comenzarás.

En cuanto a otras formas de invertir, yo estoy comprando monedas de plata con algún premium (kookas, koalas, canadian wildlife) y duros de plata. Considero que esta es la mejor forma de hacerlo ya que si la plata bajase tienes como seguro el valor numismatico (como ha dicho. Si pudieses conseguir algún k12 también sería perfecto.

Respecto a la tarjeta de débito, yo tengo una con Unnim que es solo para menores de edad (creo) de la cual puedes ser titular sin ningún problema y sin comisiones, si te interesa mándame un mp y intento mirar exactamente cual es.


----------



## Jazztel_Bolsa (7 Ene 2012)

Siiku dijo:


> En cuanto a la Bolsa, lo que te recomiendo es que no te metas con solo 900 euros.



Pues yo comencé con 250-275 euros aprox.


----------



## Oncle Picsou (7 Ene 2012)

Si mi experiencia puede ayudar :

Para comprar oro o plata (a largo plazo o más subtilo para transformárse en su propio banco central) he encontrado un numismático que me hace los precios cerca del spot.
Luego tengo un plan de inversión según el precio de la plata y del oro : comprando mucho más cuando bajan los precios que cuando suben siguiendo calculos de porcentajes un poco complicados para explicar, basándome sobre el punto alto de los últimos 365 días y mi precio medio de compra.

Nunca compro plata u oro con todo el dinero que conservo para comprar oro y plata, pero compro un poco cada 2 semanas siguiendo mis reglas de compra.

Para ahorrar su dinero de manera más intelligente que conservándo billetes, hay las monedas de la Bde : 12 euros si posible en un Bde, pero también 20 euros. Pero claro, todo el mundo no vive cerca de un BdE.

De todas formas, lo que aconsejo es reflexionar y costruire sus proprias reglas de compra antes de comprar y no precipitirse a una tienda y gastar todos sus ahorros de un golpe en plata como lo hicieron unas personas en abril cuando la plata era a más de 1 euro...


----------



## control de riesgo (7 Ene 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> buenas tardes, lo primero de todo presentarme. Soy un chaval de 16 años con ganas de iniciarse en la inversión. Mi capital no es muy grande, estoy dispuesto a invertir unos 900 euros. Más que por los beneficios quiero comenzar para acumular experiencias que me sirvan para cuando tenga un sueldo y pueda invertir más y mejor.
> Lo primero de todo es saber si me puedo abrir una cuenta bancaria a mi nombre y operar con ella(aunque mis padres también sean titulares)
> He comenzado leyendo algún libro de iniciación a la economía como "padre rico padre pobre" etc. pero me gustaria que me recomendaran más libros
> Por último, que pedir es gratis, quisiera recibir alguna idea para invertir mi dinero, he estado navegando horas por el foro pero muchas de las inversiones son para capital elevado
> Gracias a todos los burbujistas por vuestro trabajo ayudando a novatos como yo



enhorabuena por tu afición,a tan temprana edad Alvarexter,mi consejo es que es mejor invertir con poco dinero para iniciarse,pues perdiendo es la mejor manera de aprender,como libros te recomiendo:
-Manual del buen bolsista de José Antonio Fernández hódar.
-Como ganar un 1.000.000 de euros automáticamente de Rober Lichelo.
-Un náufrago en la bolsa de Carlos Torres Blánquez.
-Los secretos de la mente millonaria de T.Harv Eker,aunque no es de bolsa es un libro muy interesante por lo menos para mi.
Warren Buffett empezó con 100.000 dólares con la ayuda de varios socios y hoy es el tercer hombre mas rico del mundo con un patrimonio de 50.000 millones de dólares.
Te deseo mucha suerte y que sigas adelante si te fascina éste mundillo,un saludo.


----------



## Rexter (7 Ene 2012)

control de riesgo dijo:


> te recomiendo:
> -Manual del buen bolsista de José Antonio Fernández hódar.
> -Como ganar un 1.000.000 de euros automáticamente de Rober Lichelo.
> -Un náufrago en la bolsa de Carlos Torres Blánquez.
> ...



Muchas gracias por los libros, voy a ver si encuentro alguno en amazon o en la librería. No me importa que el libro no sea de bolsa ya que yo quiero iniciarme en la inversión en general y diversificando tanto en bolsa como algún depósito, un poco de metal e incluso atreverme con divisas.


----------



## serhost (7 Ene 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> gracias, creia que solo había pocos tipos de tarjeta de credito. Supongo que cuando sea mayor de edad buscaré la tarjeta con pago al instante y sin crédito, que no quiero entrar en endeudamientos.
> Mi idea era dejar el oro y la plata para un futuro porque creo que bajará bastante.



Tarjetas hay de débito y crédito:

Débito: Sacan tu dinero de la cuenta al instante (puede que te deje sacara algo más, depende de la tarjeta, el aparato y mil cosas más pero NO mucho más).

Crédito: Las hay con un límite mensual (imaginate 600 euros por ejemplo) y después puedes decidir que hacer: Pagar todo a final de mes (las normales que no te cobran interés ni comisiones) o financiar (pagar mes a mes un poco hasta que pagues todo, con tipos de interés superiores al 20% anual, lo cual es un atraco).

Las de crédito tienen un límite semanal o mensual (lo habitual es mensual).

No descartes las de crédito tan pronto, yo también procuro usarla muy poco (tengo una de débito y una de crédito) pero en algunos casos como te comento es la única que vale.

Por aquí te animan a meterte en bolsa directamente, yo te sugeriría lo que ya te dije: Bolsia.com Virtual Trader ya que ahí no te juegas nada y aprendes antes de invertir dinero de verdad.


----------



## Rexter (7 Ene 2012)

serhost;5568883
No descartes las de crédito tan pronto dijo:


> Bolsia.com Virtual Trader[/url] ya que ahí no te juegas nada y aprendes antes de invertir dinero de verdad.



No he descartado las de credito, lo unico que descarto toda tarjeta que fraccione el pago, me gusta pagar todo al instante y olvidarme de cualquier clase de deuda. Mi principal objetivo es ganar dinero y no perderlo con estupidos intereses de tarjetas y comisiones, se que algo siempre hay que pagar, pero no quiero esos intereses al 20% de los que hablas
En referencia a lo de bolsia, me voy a crear una cuenta y a ver que tal
Edito: ya he entrado en bolsia pero no me convence. puedes invertir en muchos mercados pero no he visto nada del mercado continuo español, he visto que en la pagina del desafio rankia si puedes.


----------



## Dekalogo10 (8 Ene 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> No he descartado las de credito, lo unico que descarto toda tarjeta que fraccione el pago, me gusta pagar todo al instante y olvidarme de cualquier clase de deuda. Mi principal objetivo es ganar dinero y no perderlo con estupidos intereses de tarjetas y comisiones, se que algo siempre hay que pagar, pero no quiero esos intereses al 20% de los que hablas
> En referencia a lo de bolsia, me voy a crear una cuenta y a ver que tal
> Edito: ya he entrado en bolsia pero no me convence. puedes invertir en muchos mercados pero no he visto nada del mercado continuo español, he visto que en la pagina del desafio rankia si puedes.



pues con 900 euros o gastas menos que Tarzán en alpargatas o te lo pagan todo tus padres, que a no ser que sean ricos no durará toda la vida  . 

Otro que se hará a sí mismo vendiendo periódicos...


----------



## Rexter (8 Ene 2012)

Realmente tengo mas de 900, solo que quería comenzar con una cifra algo menor de lo que tengo para guardar algo para mi. He leido de mucha gente que comienza con menos, no me interesan grandes ganancias, solo el porcentaje de ganancias para aprender. Digo yo que el porcentaje sera el mismo metas 500 euros que 500000 euros


----------



## serhost (8 Ene 2012)

alvarexter dijo:


> Realmente tengo mas de 900, solo que quería comenzar con una cifra algo menor de lo que tengo para guardar algo para mi. He leido de mucha gente que comienza con menos, no me interesan grandes ganancias, solo el porcentaje de ganancias para aprender. Digo yo que el porcentaje sera el mismo metas 500 euros que 500000 euros



La verdad es que no, aquí interviene nuestra querida amiga la comisión bancaria por operación, a mayor cantidad, menor proporción representa la comisión de los gastos o pérdidas que debes hacer para invertir.

Un ejemplo representativo puede ser comrpar deuda pública: Hay unos mínimos y unos máximos de inversión, si llegas al máximo de comisión por transferencia (para invertir has de enviar el dinero al banco de españa y éste te lo devuelve al final por transferencia con coste) e inviertes una cantidad mayor te estás ahorrando comisión de transferencia, que a la postre se traduce en más beneficio, aunque yo no soy tan rico como para invertir esas cantidades  además que es un ejemplo muy simplista.


----------



## Mediterrand (23 Ene 2012)

Hola,
Tal vez te sirva la opción que he tomado yo para mis hijos. Les he contratado un plan de ahorro del BBVA (hay otros similares en Santander, la Caixa...) consistente en una cuenta de reinversión de dividendos y una aportación periódica. Puedes hacer la aportación periódica de hasta 50 euros al mes, inviertes cada 3 meses sin comisiones lo que tengas + los dividendos y tiene una rentabilidad.
Tus 900 euros te durarán 18 meses, estarás entretenido viendo cotización, fechas de pagos de dividendo... El perfil de riesgo de la operación es bajo, es una forma de entrar en este mundillo muy sosegadamente y seguro que dentro de 18 meses si cierras tienes algo más...
Suerte!


----------

